# My Treager Sucks



## rickyh (Jan 1, 2016)

From Wichita Kansas, have an L85 Treager grill.  My question, is anyone else sick of their Chinese crap Treager. All I do is work on it. 

That piece of crap laid down on me Christmas eve and again last night.  The only thing that you can count on with a Treager is the fact that you cannot count on it.  I need a better smoker, any suggestions?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry your having issues with your smoker, I do not have a Traeger but having two buddies that have Traegers... One has an older Traeger & raves about it... The other has a newer one & has continual issues !  

Are you looking to stay with a pellet smoker ?


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome Rick!

Lots of great choices out there.  All depends on your budget and if you want to light a fire or plug it in!  

Lots of reviews on the forum.( AMD opinions LOL)

Use the search bar.  You'll find more info than you'll have time to read.


----------



## railroader (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome. I too live in Wichita area and have had my Traeger since 1999 and have added digital controls and 2 fireboxes and igniters since new. Love my Traeger.


----------



## b-one (Jan 1, 2016)

You didn't say you wanted a certain style smoker so I'll suggest a WSM or a PBC. Those were the two I narrowed down during my search,I went with the WSM because it was easy to pick up locally and all the positive reviews didn't hurt!


----------

